# Liner Laces broke help!



## dudeitzk3vin (Dec 15, 2010)

My liner laces broke and i was wondering if there is any way to fix them or a kit that i can buy to replace the laces. Thanks


----------



## acoolazn (Nov 30, 2014)

dudeitzk3vin said:


> My liner laces broke and i was wondering if there is any way to fix them or a kit that i can buy to replace the laces. Thanks


I would check ski boot liner repair kits. Here's one I found: Salomon Kevlar Replacement Laces 2 Kit - REI.com 

EDIT: Also, I would check with the manf. customer service first.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

dudeitzk3vin said:


> My liner laces broke and i was wondering if there is any way to fix them or a kit that i can buy to replace the laces. Thanks


Call the warranty depth for the boot manufacturer


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

This just happened to me with my Flow boots. Emailed their warranty dept. and they called me within a couple days and have new laces on the way to me. I think most boot manufacturers would do the same.


----------

